# Upsurge Caused by Anti-vaxers, who Refused the Vaccine.



## Mike (May 18, 2021)

I heard it first on the radio news this morning, all the new cases
of Covid in Bolton, who have been admitted to hospital are those
who are eligible to receive the vaccine, but refused it.

Nobody in the hospital with the virus have previously received the
vaccine, so it does work and protect.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-57152901

The mention of the fact that the people admitted to Hospital have
all refused the vaccine previously, is just over halfway down the
page, being quoted by Matt Hancock.

Mike.


----------



## Lara (May 18, 2021)

Good to know that there is proof the vaccines are working. I hope the ones in the hospital that didn't get the vaccine for one reason or another will make it through alright.


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Mike said:


> I heard it first on the radio news this morning, all the new cases
> of Covid in Bolton, who have been admitted to hospital are those
> who are eligible to receive the vaccine, but refused it.
> 
> ...


Color me surprised.  Not.


----------



## Don M. (May 18, 2021)

With nice weather fast approaching, and most States relaxing their masking and distancing policies, I will not be surprised if we see another rise in infections in coming weeks.  In our area, most of the cases seem to be in the 20 to 40 age group....those who think they don't need to follow the recommended protocols, and think these vaccines are not effective.  I think many of them will still need to learn "the hard way".


----------



## Jeweltea (May 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> With nice weather fast approaching, and most States relaxing their masking and distancing policies, I will not be surprised if we see another rise in infections in coming weeks.  In our area, most of the cases seem to be in the 20 to 40 age group....those who think they don't need to follow the recommended protocols, and think these vaccines are not effective.  I think many of them will still need to learn "the hard way".


I agree. It will mostly be the unvaccinated who get it now or at least get a bad case.


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2021)

LOL - the same ploy was used to sell flu shots, but so many people found the ad to be silly, it was only played a few times.
An actor played a dead body with a toe tag being wheeled into the morgue, with the caption, "Get your flu shot."
Another (equally asinine) ad for the Gardasil vaccine: child actors playing victims of HPV virus, asking their parents why they didn't get their kids vaccinated against it......_"Mom, Dad.....did you know?"_
How 'bout the other Gardasil vaccine TV ad - protective mothers with mean looks on their faces, saying _"Back off, cancer" _&_ "Not my Child," _followed by the warning that if your child gets HPV by having sex, they can get some kind of cancer later if they didn't get the vaccine.  
Designed to impress the ignorant.  It works, or they wouldn't pay for the ad.


----------



## Mike (May 18, 2021)

There are ads win231, these are news reports and a statement
from our health minister, plus they are not beating on a drum,
it was just a "By the way" statement, almost a throw-away one,
so it might get them thinking.

Mike.


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Color me surprised.  Not.


Yeah. Me too.


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2021)

"Go along with the program."
"Do what we say without thinking."
"Buy into everything we're selling."
Or else, we'll blame you for everything that goes wrong.


----------

